# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Enquête: gevolgen van darmkanker

## Martine1

Beste bezoeker,

Ik studeer voor doktersassistente. Voor mijn afstudeeropdracht ben ik bezig met een onderzoek. 
Mijn onderzoeksvraag is: wat zijn de lichamelijke en psychische gevolgen van dikkedarmkanker na de diagnose?

Voor mijn onderzoek heb ik een aantal vragen. Ik hoop dat u deze wilt beantwoorden door de enquête in te vullen. Het invullen duurt 2 tot 4 minuten en is geheel anoniem. De gegevens zullen niet voor anderen doeleinden gebruikt worden.

De enquête is te vinden door op deze link te klikken: http://www.enquetemaken.be/toonenquete.php?id=71953

Alvast bedankt voor u medewerking,
Martine Brouwer.

----------

